# Smaller wheels



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

I am not sure if you can put 15 inch wheels on your Cruze. Instead of putting smaller wheels on you could just put some bigger tires on your 17 inch wheels.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Depends on the year. Gen 2 was offered with 15" wheels in LS trim; Gen 1 had 16" as the smallest, and I think you might have trouble clearing the rear discs with 15.

Generally the 16" wheels that came on most LT models offer up a pretty great ride because of the large tire sidewalls.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

patridge said:


> I just purchased a used Cruze but don’t much like the 17 inch wheels that come with it. They make the ride quite hard. I’m thinking about getting some smaller used wheels but wasn’t sure what the options were. Can you fit 15 inch wheels on a Cruze?


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Depends on the year. Gen 2 was offered with 15" wheels in LS trim; Gen 1 had 16" as the smallest, and I think you might have trouble clearing the rear discs with 15.
> 
> Generally the 16" wheels that came on most LT models offer up a pretty great ride because of the large tire sidewalls.


As far as I know, the Gen 1 and 2 Cruze and Sonic used basically the same brakes (Rock Auto states they use the same rotor and caliper), as well as the Gen 2 Volt - I run 15" Sonic alloys with my winter tires on that and they clear the brakes perfectly (it's tight, but if it was good enough for the Sonic, clearly it's okay).


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

17s should be plenty comfortable. What rubber is on them and are the shocks and struts worn? Even on ultra high per all seasons mine rides so comfortable. With the fuel max it was downright plush, slap some grand touring all seasons and I bet you could get caddie smooth.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> 17s should be plenty comfortable. What rubber is on them and are the shocks and struts worn? Even on ultra high per all seasons mine rides so comfortable. With the fuel max it was downright plush, slap some grand touring all seasons and I bet you could get caddie smooth.


There was a huge difference in ride quality between my 1LT with 16's and a 2LT with 17's. The OEM tires on the 2LT were Conti ProContact, which are not a very good tire (and neither are the FR710's on the 1LT).

I dislike my 18's enough that I'm considering stepping down to a 17" Premier wheel next time it needs tires.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> There was a huge difference in ride quality between my 1LT with 16's and a 2LT with 17's. The OEM tires on the 2LT were Conti ProContact, which are not a very good tire (and neither are the FR710's on the 1LT).
> 
> I dislike my 18's enough that I'm considering stepping down to a 17" Premier wheel next time it needs tires.


I didn’t notice much of a difference between the two. Then again here in Florida even the worst roads ain’t that bad. Yah stock tires suck, but at least the continental where quiet. You want bad stock rubber, try the spark with the junk kumho tires. With going to the BFG I definitely didn’t get a bad ride even then being a UHP tire, louder yes.

side note I have 45k miles so suspension is relatively fresh.


----------



## Rocco611 (Jan 19, 2013)

the ride quality issue may be the tires , 17's on a cruze with stock tire size are not extremely low profile and ride quality is usually good, what size tires are on your car,?
my 2012 eco has 215/55R17 tires , bridgestone ecopia ep422 the ride quality is very good. switching to a higher profile tire will likely effect handling in a negative way,


----------

